
Web giants to cooperate on removal of extremist content - reflexive
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-internet-extremism-database-idUSKBN13U2W8
======
hackuser
This can be used to censor any content, needless to say.

------
swayvil
Bigass world-spanning censorship engine. I can't think of anything to say that
isn't totally obvious.

------
aussieguy123
Seems the method will rely on sharing file hashes. Should work in most cases
but hashes would not be that difficult for a bad actor to change with some
basic knowledge (I.e. terrorist uploader)

------
yostrovs
Not yet clear whether Marxist thought will be blocked as extremist.

~~~
grzm
If you're referring to detox week, which explicitly supports flagging
political submissions, you probably shouldn't be surprised if it does when you
specifically call it out as Marxist.

------
__derek__
I don't feel comfortable flagging it because I disagree with the reasoning
behind the policy, but isn't this political?[1]

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404)

~~~
jasonkostempski
If you think it is political, you must flag it, regardless of your comfort.
Obey.

------
yarou
A big win for virtue signalers, champagne socialists, and pseudointellectuals
everywhere.

